# NOKIA 9300 & 9500: Mac Compatible?



## Pastor41 (Sep 8, 2004)

Hi,

Thinking of buying either a NOKIA 9500 Communicator, or it's slightly smaller sibling, the NOKIA 9300 COMMUNICATOR, from the UK.

2 questions:

1) Are either compatible with the Mac OSX Panther? I would like to back-up my data regularly to my iBook G4 running Mac OSX Panther, with iSync etc.

2) Any advice on which is a better phone to buy? I am told the 9500 has a tendency to freeze, something I have been told by many owners who have switched to the 9300; any truth in this, and shouldn't there be a firmware patch from Nokia for this???

Thanks.


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

I'm assuming this would connect via bluetooth? 

This entirely depends upon your service provider. I've got a bluetooth phone (an LG PM-325), but my carrier, Sprint, has crippled connectivity with the phone's PIM features, making its bluetooth features worthless for anything other than connecting to a headset.

Check with your provider and make sure they've got the full bluetooth feature set enabled. If they do it should work with little problem.


----------



## Pastor41 (Sep 8, 2004)

Sorry, VegasACF, looks like your answer wasn't for my thread ... someone may be anxiously looking for that particular reply in another thread

Thanks all the same.

Any help, anyone?


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

Actually, it was. Distilled for clarity:

1) Since you do not say in what manner of connectivity you're interested I'll assume it's bluetooth, the latest, greatest thing since sliced bread.

2) If this is the case, make sure your cellular carrier (the 9500 _is_ a cell phone, after all) has all bluetooth features enabled on this phone (as is _not_ the case with _my_ cellular carrier, hence the caveat above).

3) If it _does_ you should have little problem with connectivity between your Mac and your Nokia cell phone.


----------



## Pastor41 (Sep 8, 2004)

I am sorry I didn't understand the message as being in reply to mine... wasn't clear enough, but I apologise and eat humble pie.

yes, I could use Bluetooth, though as you rightly assumed the issue of conectivity wasn't my main worry, but the fact that it would sync at all.

And, yes, i checked, the phone I am purchasing is completely unlocked, and is not on contract, so all the features are nicely enabled.

Thanks, I just hope after connecting with bluetooth, the 9300 and iSync and Addresses can talk to each other...

Bless you


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

And I am sorry that I incorrectly read an attitude into your reply where none was intended (which led to me copping an attitude in return, now edited out of the reply). In light of your last post it reads entirely differently. Pass that humble pie over here, if you would be so kind.


----------



## bonzobob999 (Nov 24, 2004)

I think you will have measured success, a bluetooth connection would be no problem but to fully sync you will need a third party software and none of the Symbian series 80 packages that I know of are for Mac's. Try asking your question HERE someone on there would have done it if its possible.....good luck.  
P.S You'll get help on the choice of communicator there as well, pros/cons.


----------



## Pastor41 (Sep 8, 2004)

bonzobob999, Thank you.

I will indeed try that forum; I have posted this question on many forums, only this one has given me some answers at all, and I thank you for this link.

Grateful


----------

